# Cyanogen System Mount



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to mount the system as read/write, I tried adb shell sysrw but it didn't work. I need to push a camera app into the system directory. So all I need to know is how to mount the system as read/write and back to read only.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, did a little research... For those of you that don't know here is the remount commands

On your device open Terminal Emulator.
type: su 
press enter, # will appear
type: mount -o rw,remount /system
mount -o ro,remount /system
*note* the command with rw stands for "read/write", and ro for "read-only"

Then from adb, you can type: adb push [apk location without brackets] /system/app

You would use any push commands while the system is mounted read/write.

Source:
http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Barebones


----------

